# fix+ & #187 UK price?



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 21, 2006)

how much is fix+ and the 187 in the uk?


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 21, 2006)

Fix+ is £10.  Not sure about the 187 I "think" they are £27.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 21, 2006)

i thought that too but just wanted to know if they had changed the price, i meant fix+face if tht wasnt clear lol im tired


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 22, 2006)

there is only one fix +, as far as i'm aware? but yeah prices are correct. unsure if brushes were affected by price change


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 23, 2006)

hah oops i was think of the p+p being more than one lol


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I can help.  There is a Fix+ product, which is different from the Prep + Prime (P+P) products.  As far as the Prep + Prime products, there is Prep + Prime for face, eyes, lash and lip.  Which one were you talking about?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 23, 2006)

fix+ def i just got over confused cos i was thinking of the p+p skin but i wanted to know the price of the fix+ and want that. does tht make sense? lol


----------



## cloverette (Mar 23, 2006)

as far as i know the prices didn't change for these items.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 24, 2006)

why is 187 brush so cheap? in germany the price is 48€ and in UK 27 it's 40,5€ in germany.


----------



## lara (Mar 24, 2006)

Luxurious - one price you're listing is in euros, one is in pounds.


----------

